# 8# 9' GL3 and SA system 2 reel



## GoingCoastal (May 24, 2004)

Posted a rod/reel on classifieds for sale.
if mods dont mind would like to re-post it here 
( more intereast here maybe ?-if not delete )

8# 9' 2 piece loomis GL3 and scientific anglers system 2 reel. 
scientific anglers 8# weight forward floating line on it too.

$150 for everything

good for starter or intermediate 

thanks, Dave


----------



## Medicine Man (Aug 31, 2005)

Would love to buy that off you, just don't have the cash right now and starting to save up for a kayak. 

Bought a Temple Fork Outfitters 8 weight CXR 2 years ago and really have enjoyed it. Great rod for the money. Put a Cabelas LST reel on it. The combination is really solid and performs far better than what it costs.

Good luck selling that combo. For the record, folks, that's a great price on a solid rig. Someone should grab this up.


----------



## BIGDOUG (Dec 23, 2005)

*fly rod*

where are you located?


----------



## clouser (Jun 14, 2006)

I agree with Aluminum Falcon...that would be a great starter rig. The price is right too.


----------



## GoingCoastal (May 24, 2004)

Just East of Baytown. but like I said it can ship UPS ( I got a piece of PVC that it'll fit in) 

I havent fished for fly's in so long.hehe and need money for other things. 

Thanks Dave


----------



## BIGDOUG (Dec 23, 2005)

*fly rod*

I have a freind that is interested.Call me @ 281-827-6356


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

If you have not already sold it, call me 832-425-4835. I'm very interested and can pick it up from you around Baytown this weekend.

-Junkie


----------



## GoingCoastal (May 24, 2004)

Possibley gone. Friend of mine called me around noon. 

if that doesnt pan out . Bigdoug has first crack. ( by 7 whole minutes ) over the Junkie

I'll let ya'll know. 
Dave


----------

